# surf fish ID



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

I caught four of theseat Pensacola Beach the other day. What is this?


----------



## pski332 (Mar 19, 2008)

looks like a whiting, pretty good eatin!!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah definately a whiting... yeah


----------

